# Tvheadend and minisatip



## balanga (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm trying to set up tvheadend with minisatip but it seems like hard going. Has anyone come across a guide for setting this up?


----------



## balanga (Feb 14, 2019)

I noticed when booting FreeBSD that it reported:-


> Starting tvheadend.......................................................................................................................................................
> Feb 14 10:20:33 Vbox tvheadend[813]: satips: use --satip_bindaddr parameter to select the local IP for SAT>IP............................................................
> Feb 14 10:20:33 Vbox tvheadend[813]: satips: using Google lookup (might block the task until timeout)...........



Anyone know what this means?

Here are some cmd line options which mentions the above









						tvheadend/cmdline_options.md at master · tvheadend/tvheadend
					

Tvheadend is a TV streaming server for Linux supporting DVB-S, DVB-S2, DVB-C, DVB-T, ATSC, IPTV,SAT>IP and other formats through the unix pipe as input sources. - tvheadend/cmdline_options.md at...




					github.com
				




but I'm not sure what to put in... Is it the IP address of my STB?


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 14, 2019)

I was never able to get tvheadend working correctly on freebsd. Did you use the dev branch from github ? Or did you use ports ?

From time to time I'm checking the tvheadend repo and they were commits specific for the combination IPSAT and freebsd. Maybe you're still on 4.2 ?


----------



## balanga (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm using 4.2.8 - not sure of the source, probably a pkg. Is there something more recent available? 

And what is the FreeBSD IPSAT combination you refer to?

With IPSAT, I'm not sure how to set that up. When I use my PCTV DVB-S2 USB stick then scanning doesn't pick anything up, but I think that must have something to do with the driver in use - webcamd().


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 15, 2019)

I thought you have to use SAT-IP , but if not , it should work . 

My own experience is that , I have never get freebsd and tvheadend running correctly... , but my setup is not that straightforward. 

That's why I switched to linux for this case... 

Does the os find your DVB Card and what about tvh ?


----------

